# Rules for Politics: A Reminder



## Coyote

Politics is Zone 2.    *That means posts must include some content relative to the discussion.*  Long strings of free form flaming mingling with abundant and over-used memes can be conversational,  however the end result has gotten to the point where it resembles the interior of a microwave that hasn't been cleaned for months.

Seguing onto the microwave analogy: I agree that the blobs of grease mingling with dried bits of rice, chili, soup and spaghetti spatter do produce an interesting pattern in the microwave – let me remind you, this does not constitute art.  Neither do successive layers of dried food over time constitute “archeology”.

*A reminder of the rules is in order*:

*"Zone 2": Political Forum / Israel and Palestine Forum / Race Relations/Racism Forum / Religion & Ethics Forum / Environment Forum: *

*Baiting and polarizing OP's (Opening Posts), and thread titles risk the thread either being moved or trashed.*
* Keep it relevant, choose wisely. *
*Each post must contain content relevant to the thread subject, in addition to any flame. *
*No trolling. No hit and run flames. No hijacking or derailing threads.*

*A little chit chat or joking around is ok*, we don't want to be draconian and shut off enjoyment - but the all out flaming and derailing that is occurring when opposing sides attack each other rather than the topic is not ok.

*Memes are like spice* - you add a few to liven things up but too much kills a thread. 

*Likewise flaming*.  Are you are adding flames to the content to emphasize a point, like a bit of chili pepper or are you adding content to the flames in order to legitimize them?

We thank you, in advance, for your cooperation

The USMB Cleaning Crew


----------

